# HELP! Cleaning water-based hazer that someone put OIL in!



## jdsilverm (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone. I have been searching the forums for a solution to our problem thinking that this is definitely not the first time someone has done this, but I couldn't find any specific procedures.

Very simply, a volunteer in our Media Ministry put oil-based fluid in our Chauvet Hurricane 2 water-based hazer. They emailed me asking why it wasn't working and I could tell right away without even turning it on what the problem was. There was literally a layer of oil everywhere on the unit and the remote since they had tried to fix it themselves. Obviously, I was very upset and used it as a very clear teaching moment (!).

Anyways, I was wondering some specific procedures for cleaning out the oil fluid from the machine and preparing it for the correct fluid (which we had all along!!!)

Thanks so much!

Jeremy


----------



## Footer (Feb 20, 2012)

If it hit the pump and heating coil, the thing is trashed. Odds are that oil is going to eat at the pump and has probably already destroyed the heating coil. You could totally tear it down, clean it with a citrus cleaner, and then put it back together but odds are your already done for. Mineral oil eats rubber. Its a 300 dollar mistake. Buy a new fogger before this one catches on fire.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 20, 2012)

Before dumpsterizing it, you might consider contacting Chauvet support, let them know what happened and ask about the cost of having it rebuilt.


----------



## BillESC (Feb 20, 2012)

The cost of a re-build will be more than the cost of a new unit.

Try running a 50/50 mix of distilled white vinegar and distilled water through the unit as if making vinegar haze. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## church (Feb 23, 2012)

BillESC said:


> The cost of a re-build will be more than the cost of a new unit.
> 
> Try running a 50/50 mix of distilled white vinegar and distilled water through the unit as if making vinegar haze. You've got nothing to lose.



Bill has pretty much said it all if that does not work time to buy a new one.


----------

